# Socializing and coop training older hens



## hunleymom (Apr 6, 2014)

I am going to be getting three buff orpington hens next week that have spent the last six months of their lives in a basement (owner cannot have chickens). I am looking forward to giving these girls grass under their feet and sun on their backs, but am also looking for birds that will be sweet and easy to get into the coop. Any tips on getting them to come when called at that age, and getting them to go in the coop at night? Any other special considerations for getting established hens would be appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I always sprinkle a little feed where I want them to go. It works for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Keep them inside for the first week or two and they will understand that's their home and will come back every time


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2rain said:


> Keep them inside for the first week or two and they will understand that's their home and will come back every time


i'll also add put their feed and water in the coop so they return often

that way you get eggs inside not outside

i like to add golf balls to the nest boxes (gives them the idea where the eggs need to go)

add a 2x4 layed down flat for a roost

it needs to be about the height of their head

hens do fall off the roost at night

so if they are roosting 2 high from the floor they may be hurt 

good luck
piglett

oh please share pics once they arrive at your place


----------



## tammy (May 3, 2013)

I just read this... LOL, my dominant hen sits behind the rooster on a flat straw layered area. The other hens sit in the nesting boxes below. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

